# TX Shop to do Remote Steer -> Tiller Conversion on 2012 Tohatsu



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

You want someone to do the fiberglass work on removing the console or someone to add the tiller handle to the outboard? Or one shop to do both?


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@EvanHammer One or the other is fine - there are ready-made kits to do a tiller conversion for 40hp and up, but looks like for the 20hp you have to buy all the individual parts. Not sure what all is involved in that and sounds like way more work to track it all down than I'm willing to do 😂


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Find a shop to do the fiberglass work then buy yourself a tiller motor then sell your remote one.

It normally is cost prohibitive to convert from one to the other.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dang I gave away a tiller a while back. I may be able to track the guy down if you are serious about it. He had no use and bought a parts motor off me. So he really has two of them now he doesn’t need.


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Cory Michner said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I know it sounds a bit odd, but I'm looking for a shop or any advice y'all have to do a conversion on a side console Shadowcast to a Tiller.
> 
> Any recommendations and thoughts are welcome!


I assume that the motor is estart and you will keep that. Couldnt the conversion be finding a place to put the switch and kill while utilizing the existing harness and then adding the tiller handle. You may already have the start/kill switch assy if you are running a binnacle control. The only sourcing should be finding a tiller handle assembly. It’s not a terrible project. I went the other direction, adding estart and remote steering. It was a lot more sourcing. I have a 2001 25hp tiller handle assembly. I don’t know if it would match up to the 4 stroke but you are welcome to check it out.
chip


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

If you're in the Houston area try Mickey's in La Marque - he's a Tohatsu dealer and has someone he outsources small glass projects to.

If you just need a glass shop try Cosmetic Boat Repair in Kemah (expensive) or Angel's (but be prepared for it to take a long time and lots of nudging).


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Roger that - thanks for the input, y'all! Will give a call to some of these spots and see where it gets me.

@DuckNut seems like you may be right - maybe price could keep cheap, but will still take time. Sounds like Tohatsu actually makes a kit to conver 40hp's, but not 20hp, and so all parts would need to be sourced. Not the end of the world, but yea in all likelihood just get a new motor is easier.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

EvanHammer said:


> If you're in the Houston area try Mickey's in La Marque - he's a Tohatsu dealer and has someone he outsources small glass projects to.
> 
> If you just need a glass shop try Cosmetic Boat Repair in Kemah (expensive) or Angel's (but be prepared for it to take a long time and lots of nudging).


Agree with EvanHammer. Mickey’s is good to go!! Good luck!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ll do it


----------

